# 3-style example solve game



## abunickabhi (Mar 20, 2021)

Scramble: R B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 U' B' L B' F' L' D' F L' R2 Fw Uw2 (Scrambled in WG orientation)

Memo Speffz : 
Edges: TQGP RWVL HEME KU
Corners : QTFU KHAL

x' z' (Solving in YO orientation)
Edges
[M, U' R' U]
[M' U' L' : [E', L2]]
[U' D' R : [E', R2]]
[U' R : [E, R2]]
[S : [R E' R', U']]
[M U' : [M', U2]]
R U' F R' U F' M' F U' R F' U r’ //Flipping alg

Corners
[R U' : [R' U R, D]]
[U' R' U : [R U' R', D]]
[U R U' :[U',R D' R']]
[U' D' : [R D' R', U2]]
119 STM

recon

Next: B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' R B U2 B U F L R U2 Rw


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Scramble: R B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 U' B' L B' F' L' D' F L' R2 Fw Uw2 (Scrambled in WG orientation)
> 
> Memo Speffz :
> Edges: TQGP RWVL HEME KU
> ...


z' x
//edges FARL CTOS JMNC
//corners SRTC VG

[L U L' U', M]
[U : [L, U M U']]
U' L' U' L U L U L U' L'
[R', D' M D]
[R' : [R' E R, U']]
[U : [U, L' E L]]

[U' R' : [U, R' D R]]
[B2, R' F' R]
F' r U R U' r' F R'

R UR' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

recon

Next: R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F D F2 R' D' L F' U2 F' U


----------



## AndrewT99 (Nov 13, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F D F2 R' D' L F' U2 F' U


Memo (Speffz):
Corners: NW UF RP SP
Edges: JU DQ NR FW XO + UR flip

Execution:
[U': [U' M2 U, R]] // UF-FR-DF
[L: [M, U L' U']] // UF-UL-BU
[E, L U L'] // UF-RB-BL
[M: [U' L' U, M2]] // UF-LF-DB
[R': [R' S' R, F]] // UF-DL-RU (UR flip insert)
[R' U R': [S, R2]] // UF-UR-DR

[F': [U2, R D R']] // UFR-RUB-DBR
[U' R' U: [D, R U' R']] // UFR-DFL-LUF
[R': [R' U R, D]] // UFR-BUL-RDF
[U R' D': [D', R U' R']] // UFR-BDL-RDF

Next: B U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L' D2 B2 R' D' R' F2 R U R2 D B' Uw'


----------

